# 5D Classic and Lens Calibration



## Evertking (Oct 31, 2017)

How to to calibrate a lens on this camera?? Not seeing the option.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 31, 2017)

The 5D does not offer lens calibrate AKA "lens micro-adjust".

I still have my 5D...unfortunately, as it did on thousands of them, the mirror literally FELL OFF of the frame, during a shoot...


----------



## Evertking (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm not sure.. it could be used error. I just know that on my 6D I kept missing focus and when I got a chart and took the time to dial it in, that I did not miss focus like I was. It has been a while since I used that lens in the 5D but I was looking and was going to check it but didn't see the option. Maybe if I use the center point I will be ok.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 31, 2017)

Welllll, focus and recompose using the center AF spot at close range quite often leads to missed focus on things that are NOT in the center of the final framed area!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 1, 2017)

Derrel said:


> The 5D does not offer lens calibrate AKA "lens micro-adjust".
> 
> I still have my 5D...unfortunately, as it did on thousands of them, the mirror literally FELL OFF of the frame, during a shoot...


The mirror fell off on mine as well, but was covered by the warranty.  To reinforce what Derrel said, the original 5D does not have a fine focus adjustment. I would get my lenses checked and realigned every year.


----------

